# KVM auf Lenny



## Quest (17. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
(Der schon wieder mit seinen special Problemen )

Erst mal habe ich eine grundsätzliche Frage:
In dem Tutorial zu KVM auf Lenny auf Howtoforge.com hat der Server ja 1 IP.
Auf dieser wird die Bridge eingerichtet.
Heißt das, dass auf der IP nach wie vor das Hostsystem antwortet und er nur gegebenenfalls über DNS erkennt wenn ein Gast angesprochen wird und diesem die Anfrage weiterleitet?
Ist es also möglich z.b. * und server1 auf dem Hostsystem zu belassen und Subdomains wie server2, server3, ... auf die Gäste weiterzuleiten?

Bei Hetzner ist das ja eh ein spezialfall, ich habe zusätzlich zu Haupt-IP noch ein 8er-Subnetz, also 6 weitere IPs die ich bei Bedarf gerne an den einen oder anderen Gast geben möchte. Geht das dann auch?
Die Bindung der IP Adressen habe ich mit dem Schlüsselwort addresses nach dieser Anleitung gemacht: http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Zusätzliche_IP-Adressen_Debian

Jetzt (endlich  ) zu meinem eigentlichen Problem:
Im Tutorial zu KVM bin ich bis zu dem Punkt gekommen, an dem dieser Befehl eingegeben wird: 

```
/etc/init.d/networking restart
```
Danach durfte ich einen Auftrag für das Rescuesystem eingeben und einen Hardwarereset durchführen lassen, weil der Server über das Netz nicht mehr erreichbar war.

Ich war immer recht froh, wenn diverse Tools wie ISP oder andere die Anpassungen an iptables abgenommen haben. Dementsprechend wenig hab ich mich damit bisher befasst. Aber kann es sein, dass ich vor den angegebenen Änderungen am Netzwerk auch in der Firewall etwas ändern sollte?


----------

